# Dan Dickau SUCKS!



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I absolutely cant BELIEVE Nate stayed with Dickau throughout the 2nd quarter after he committed turnover after brick after turnover after brick. I was driving home from work, listening to the game, and it only took me 2 minutes to realize Dickau was stinking it up out there. Meanwhile, Minny was slowly but surely building their lead...

Why was Dickau in there anyway? Where was in the 2nd quarter? Why didnt Nate pull Dickau WAY before he did?

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> I absolutely cant BELIEVE Nate stayed with Dickau throughout the 2nd quarter after he committed turnover after brick after turnover after brick. I was driving home from work, listening to the game, and it only took me 2 minutes to realize Dickau was stinking it up out there. Meanwhile, Minny was slowly but surely building their lead...
> 
> Why was Dickau in there anyway? Where was in the 2nd quarter? Why didnt Nate pull Dickau WAY before he did?
> 
> PBF


the twolves were already kicking our *** before dickau got in..so it's not like he was the cause of anything more so than anyone else.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Relax, with Sergio's performance tonight he just moved ahead of Dickau in the rotation.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i think it was dickau's last chance look for him to be cut soon


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

The last straw for me was when he inbounded the ball right to a Warrior who took it in for an easy dunk. I mean, he's a PG for Christ's sake and can't even make a decent inbound pass.

Yes, Dan and Jamal have been two horrible aquisitions. If we'd only kept Steve Blake, we wouldn't have to play Dan or Jamal!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> The last straw for me was when he inbounded the ball right to a Warrior who took it in for an easy dunk. I mean, he's a PG for Christ's sake and can't even make a decent inbound pass.


Reminded me of last year when Jack got stripped clean at halfcourt w/ 2 secs left and we lost the game.

People have bad games sometimes.

Tonight, most of our players did.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

If you watch the guy before any game all he does is try to look pretty and dribble the ball between his legs. He hardly ever takes any shots in the pregame shoot around, and he's always over by the cameras. Watch him sometime, the guy's a douche!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Sergio looked good mixing it up in the 4th. I wonder if Portland would have had a better shot at winning had Nate put him in earlier. I bet we see some more of Sergio tonight in Cleveland, that kid had the defense standing and watching. Totally awesome, I think that Dickau might be one slot down the bench after last night.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

yup, its all Dickau's fault. Give me a break. 

Like someone else mentioned, Sergio is moving up the ladder anyway.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> The last straw for me was when he inbounded the ball right to a Warrior who took it in for an easy dunk. I mean, he's a PG for Christ's sake and can't even make a decent inbound pass.



that was part outlaw's fault


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> i think it was dickau's last chance look for him to be cut soon


I can't see that happening. he might be pushed down in the rotation past Sergio, but Dickau will not be cut. Trade throw-in, maybe... if someone's really desperate for a backup.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> The last straw for me was when he inbounded the ball right to a *Warrior* who took it in for an easy dunk. I mean, he's a PG for Christ's sake and can't even make a decent inbound pass.


He threw it all the way to Oakland? Wow, that is bad.



Yega1979 said:


> Yes, Dan and Jamal have been two horrible aquisitions. If we'd only kept Steve Blake, we wouldn't have to play Dan or Jamal!


Yeah, because Blake's been tearing up the league and we're missing out. 

Really wish we had that 21.7% FG or 6.7% 3 pt. shot right about now. :clown: 

-Pop


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Todd said:


> If you watch the guy before any game all he does is try to look pretty and dribble the ball between his legs. He hardly ever takes any shots in the pregame shoot around, and he's always over by the cameras. Watch him sometime, the guy's a douche!


Unintentionally hilarious. :rofl: I almost spilled my cereal.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Almost all summer long after the Boston trade I wanted to trade Miles, Dixon and Dickau. Its obvious why Miles.

Schilly called me out on it. Wanting to know why I always included Dixon and Dickau in my trade scenarios.

Well... this is why.. Dan is not making an impact at all like he did in N'arlins.... and Dixon is still Dixon... nothing special. Still a career 32% 3 pt threat...

We need more from the backup PG, SG and SF spots........

Heck we need a consistant scoring SF period.... 

I do not believe you trade for trades sake... but we need improvement in many areas still. We are doing better, BUT...


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I still remember a game, years back, vs the Hawks when I believe it was Damon who dickau just turned and shoved to the floor as Damon was bringing the ball up the court, then Dickau threw up his arms and flopped like he had been hit, and the ref bought it and called offensive foul on Damon. I remember that big grin on his face as the Damon was shaking the cobwebs from his head and pulling himself up. Reaaaly made me despise Dickau. But iirc, we won that game as Bonzi drove full court for a layup as the Hawks were walking to their bench thinking Portland was gonna call timeout with only a couple seconds left hahahahaa.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> the guy's a douche!



No, but you are class-less.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Since Nate stuck with him so long wouldn't that mean that Nate sucks??????


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> No, but you are class-less.



So calling someone "lame" or a "wuss" is OK, but a douche crosses the line into classless?


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So calling someone "lame" or a "wuss" is OK, but a douche crosses the line into classless?



Exactly. At least in my book it does. Calling someone lame is pretty benign.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Exactly. At least in my book it does. Calling someone lame is pretty benign.



I don't know your background, but from my background, calling someone a douche is pretty benign. 
And if that is the standard for classless . . . have you seen what Miles has been called . . . we have a board of classless posters. :biggrin:


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

It cannot be argued that DIckau's play is strictly end of the bench. 

I don't care if people say he sucks, or his hair is stupid, or he is weak, or slow, or cannot shoot. Because there are elements of truth. 

Douchebag is different to me. Sorry. The guy has done nothing but handled himself with class his entire career. 

Not too turn this into a Lamarcus thread, but I don't question his integrity as a person. I might say he is a "wuss", or "injury prone" or has been accused of not going "all out" , but to me, it is different, and good natured. Mostly, I just liked trading barbs with my arch nemesis BNM and Mediocre Man.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Dickau is horrible and he shouldn't even be in the league. He's the worst point guard I've ever seen in the NBA. The only thing he has going for him is his hot wife.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> No, but you are class-less.


I'm sorry you feel that way. Your kind of like the lady at the home opener that got mad at me for telling Magloire that he sucked. She's like, "he's on our team", and I'm like, " that still doesn't take away the fact that he sucks".

Have you ever seen the guy Pre-game. All he does is run around with that goofy look on his face, dribbling the ball between his legs in front of the camera's :clown: 

He looks into the stands, "look at me, look at me", then he might take a shot after one of his retarded crossover moves.

In the meantime all of his team mates are shooting around getting ready to play, and then we have Dan over by the camera flipping his hair around :krazy:


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> Your kind of like the lady at the home opener that got mad at me for telling Magloire that he sucked. She's like, "he's on our team", and I'm like, " that still doesn't take away the fact that he sucks".


No, I think I am not much like the "pre-game lady". You can say a guy sucks until the cow comes home as far as I am concerned. Frankly, I think that Magliore does suck thus far. 



> Have you ever seen the guy Pre-game.


Is this a real question? Did you notice my avatar. I have probably seen quite a bit more Dickau than you. 




> All he does is run around with that goofy look on his face, dribbling the ball between his legs in front of the camera's
> 
> He looks into the stands, "look at me, look at me", then he might take a shot after one of his retarded crossover moves.


An absolutely amazing observation. Maybe you should contact Coach McMillan about it. Oh, wait a minute, he does know about it, and it does not bother him. Only you.

By the way, since I am being hyper-sensitive already, you should know that I volunteer for Oregon Special Olympics and do not appreciate you using the word "retarded" in a negative connotation. 

These athletes show one thing in spades that you have failed to show in this thread-class.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> By the way, since I am being hyper-sensitive already, you should know that I volunteer for Oregon Special Olympics and do not appreciate you using the word "retarded" in a negative connotation.
> 
> These athletes show one thing in spades that you have failed to show in this thread-class.


Please....

There is no way he was using that as a slam on mentally challenged individuals (or whatever the PC term is now and days). Hell, I need a notebook to keep up with the changing of all the terms. So please don't go down that alley. It's like the people who bring the race card into play when it doesn't need to be there. Focus on the argument....


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> By the way, since I am being hyper-sensitive already, you should know that I volunteer for Oregon Special Olympics and do not appreciate you using the word "retarded" in a negative connotation.


And yet you use a word like lame to call LaMarcus Aldridge. It's well known that "lame" is used to call someone who is physically disabled. Hypocrite...


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Spoolie Gee said:


> And yet you use a word like lame to call LaMarcus Aldridge. It's well known that "lame" is used to call someone who is physically disabled. Hypocrite...



You are funny. Only, not.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> You are funny. Only, not.


Huh? That's all you gotta say?


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> Please....
> 
> There is no way he was using that as a slam on mentally challenged individuals (or whatever the PC term is now and days). Hell, I need a notebook to keep up with the changing of all the terms. So please don't go down that alley. It's like the people who bring the race card into play when it doesn't need to be there. Focus on the argument....



I don't think he was, but throwing negative connotations around race, gender, religion, orientation, or mental challenges is wrong. 

Maybe you should get that notebook. The 1950's are over. 

As for focusing on the argument, I have never argued the fact that Dickau is a back of the bench player. My issue is with calling out his character.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> I don't think he was, but throwing negative connotations around race, gender, religion, orientation, or mental challenges is wrong.


But physically challenged is OK.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> I don't think he was, but throwing negative connotations around race, gender, religion, orientation, or mental challenges is wrong.
> 
> Maybe you should get that notebook. The 1950's are over.
> 
> As for focusing on the argument, I have never argued the fact that Dickau is a back of the bench player. My issue is with calling out his character.


Back of the bench??? He shouldn't be near the bench!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Spoolie Gee said:


> But physically challenged is OK.



... lacking needful or desirable substance : WEAK, INEFFECTUAL 


but you knew that and I am not going to debate ridiculous theory with you. 

This is apples and oranges, and your argument is weaker than a LaMArcus bench press.

As a matter of fact, I have stated my peace. I am done with this thread. 


ENOY!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

tlong said:


> Back of the bench??? He shouldn't be near the bench!



You see, that is the proper etiquette for this! Kudos!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil CanAs a matter of fact said:


> Freudian slip? :biggrin:


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> Yeah, because Blake's been tearing up the league and we're missing out.
> 
> Really wish we had that 21.7% FG or 6.7% 3 pt. shot right about now. :clown:
> 
> -Pop


You know Blake played better with Portland last year, shooting 44% FG, 41% 3pt and with one of the highest A/TO ratios in the league. I bet Nate would LOVE to have Blake back on the team right now.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> ... lacking needful or desirable substance : WEAK, INEFFECTUAL
> 
> 
> but you knew that and I am not going to debate ridiculous theory with you.
> ...



You called him LAME-arcus. Lame means physically handicapped. Now your offended because someone used the word retard and you work with Special Olympics. Those are facts and that's all the substance I need to see that you're a hypocrite.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Spoolie Gee said:


> You called him LAME-arcus. Lame means physically handicapped. Now your offended because someone used the word retard and you work with Special Olympics. Those are facts and that's all the substance I need to see that you're a hypocrite.



Your argument is silly on all fronts and I feel cheated that I expended energy reading it and responding to it. 

Think what you want, it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> By the way, since I am being hyper-sensitive already, you should know that I volunteer for Oregon Special Olympics and do not appreciate you using the word "retarded" in a negative connotation.
> 
> These athletes show one thing in spades that you have failed to show in this thread-class.


Way to take it out of context. You think you're the only person in the world that's worked with mentally challenged kids, think again.

Stay on the topic, Dickau sucks!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Todd said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way. Your kind of like the lady at the home opener that got mad at me for telling Magloire that he sucked. She's like, "he's on our team", and I'm like, " that still doesn't take away the fact that he sucks".
> 
> Have you ever seen the guy Pre-game. All he does is run around with that goofy look on his face, dribbling the ball between his legs in front of the camera's :clown:
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Okay, after reading the last few posts, I think enough has been said on this subject.


----------

